# No browser after upgrading 11.0 -> 11.1



## hruodr (Aug 5, 2017)

As said, after upgrading from 11.0 to 11.1 the following:

`firefox`, `xombrero` and `midori` makes core dumping.

And with `opera` I got a security error trying to reach this forum. And without any reason it works now.

Any hint?

After upgrading I did `pkg upgrade` and there was nothing to upgrade. Are the packages for 11.0 and 11.1 the same?

And is `portsnap fetch update` after upgrading enough for upgrading ports?


----------



## ShelLuser (Aug 5, 2017)

hruodr said:


> After upgrading I did `pkg upgrade` and there was nothing to upgrade. Are the packages for 11.0 and 11.1 the same?
> 
> And is `portsnap fetch update` after upgrading enough for upgrading ports?


Careful here...  Don't mix binary packages (obtained with `# pkg install <stuff>`) with ports from the ports collection (the common `# make install clean` or (my personal favorite): `# portmaster <section>/<port>`).

Portsnap is only used to update the ports collection, the tree itself. It will not update all your installed ports for you. You'd need a tool such as portmaster for that. For example: `# portmaster -a`, though you might want to use `portmaster -L | tee ports.list` first so that you get a good view of which packages have new versions.

Of course you don't need any of this if you've been using binary packages. Like I said: try not to mix those because it will get you into problems.


----------



## hruodr (Aug 5, 2017)

ShelLuser, thanks, but I am aware of it, but for solving the problem I would mix ports and packages.

Both, firefox and firefox-esr, make core dumping.

Are you using firefox on FreeBSD 11.1?


----------



## hruodr (Aug 5, 2017)

Also chromium crashs (after a while, not immediately as the others).

It is faster than opera and the firefox I cannot use anymore.

But till now I do not have a usable browser. I need firefox.

Why all this problems after upgrading? Under this conditions, is better to reinstall.


----------



## hruodr (Aug 5, 2017)

The problem is "solved". Now I have a new problem.

I had (and want) a file /etc/libmap.conf with:


```
libgcc_s.so.1   gcc5/libgcc_s.so.1
libgomp.so.1    gcc5/libgomp.so.1
libobjc.so.3    gcc5/libobjc.so.4
libssp.so.0     gcc5/libssp.so.0
libstdc++.so.6  gcc5/libstdc++.so.6
libgfortran.so.3 gcc5/libgfortran.so.3
```

It seems that firefox and chromium (and perhaps the other) are compiled with gcc, but not gcc5.

I have a lot of programs compiled with gcc5 (not packages) and hence need this file.

In FreeBSD 11 was not a problem, but now is a problem.

I thank for any idea what to do.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 6, 2017)

You should open a new thread and close this one. People will think this is part of the original question.


----------



## hruodr (Aug 6, 2017)

Done. The discussion follows here: 

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/61904/


----------



## hruodr (Aug 6, 2017)

Yesterday, after upgrading everything, only opera worked. Today I did `pkg upgrade` once more, and now opera does not work:


```
# opera
Shared object "libfreetype.so.9" not found, required by "opera"
# ls /usr/local/lib/libfreetype.*
/usr/local/lib/libfreetype.a            /usr/local/lib/libfreetype.so.6
/usr/local/lib/libfreetype.so           /usr/local/lib/libfreetype.so.6.14.0
```

Little step (as recommended by Sir Dice), big consequence.

*CORRECTION ADDED LATER*:

Not `pkg upgrade` made opera not to work, but the completely deleting of libmap.conf with the line:


```
includedir /usr/local/etc/libmap.d
```


----------



## ShelLuser (Aug 6, 2017)

hruodr said:


> Yesterday, after upgrading everything, only opera worked. Today I did `pkg upgrade` once more, and now opera does not work:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


This is basically why I warned you to be careful with mixing ports and binary packages. I can't tell if this is a direct result of it but the symptoms do look familiar:


```
$ pkg which -o `ls libfreetype*`
/usr/local/lib/libfreetype.a was installed by package print/freetype2
/usr/local/lib/libfreetype.so was installed by package print/freetype2
/usr/local/lib/libfreetype.so.6 was installed by package print/freetype2
/usr/local/lib/libfreetype.so.6.14.0 was installed by package print/freetype2
$ pkg version -x freetype
freetype2-2.8                      =
```
This leaves me to wonder how you installed Opera in the first place, because from what I can tell this is the latest version of Freetype.

As to Opera and GCC:


```
$ pwd
/usr/ports/www/opera
$ make all-depends-list | grep gcc
$
```
So you can easily rule that option out.


----------



## hruodr (Aug 6, 2017)

Look what ist in /usr/local/etc/libmap.d/opera.conf sourced by /etc/libmap.conf:


```
# cat /usr/local/etc/libmap.d/opera.conf
libfreetype.so.9        libfreetype.so.6
libxml2.so.5    libxml2.so.2
```

I added to /etc/libmap.conf the gcc5 lines, and the deleted the whole file. It seems that the original file with the sourcing of /usr/local/etc/libmap.d was there before. That is why opera did not work anymore, not the mixing.


----------

